# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Beteja per Tiranen: Lulzim Basha perballe Edi Rama

## RAPTILOID

Plaku Skizofren dhe Mercenarët e Plakut
BLEDAR H. PRIFTI | 25/02/2011 
Website Gazeta Shekulli


Tragjedia e 21 Janarit dhe ngjarjet që pasuan atë nxorën në dritë për mbarë shoqërinë faktin se Sali Berisha mund të konsiderohet tashmë një plak i rrjedhur i cili ka humbur llogjikën dhe cdo lidhje me realitetin politik dhe shoqëror. Në një shkrim të para disa kohëve e konsideroja Sali Berishën një skizofren pasi kisha marrë më parë informata nga një doktor i cili më shpjegonte se lëpirjet e shpeshta të buzëve nga ana e Berishës janë një indikator i fuqishëm se ai përdor një medikament, të quajtur "haloperidol", për të kuruar psikozat dhe tendencat e tij skizofrenike. Përballë këtij indikacioni, ne duhet të kuptojmë se asgjë që ka ndodhur nën pushtetet e Berishës nuk është rastësi, dhe çdo tragjedi dhe krizë politike ka qënë rrezultat i veprimeve perverse dhe skizofrenike te pushtetarit/njeriut Berisha. 
Gjatë regjimit të tij 1992-1997, Berisha masakroi popullin dhe të gjithë kundërshtarët e tij politik dhe në vend të zgjedhjeve demokratike, ai orkestroi kasapana zgjedhore ku pushteti vet votonte, vet numëronte, dhe vet vendoste. Berisha është shëmbëlltyrë e diktatorit oriental tek i cili mbizotëron motoja e famshme e Profesor Bernard Lewis, "një burrë, një votë, vetëm një herë". Këtyre zorzopëve me mentalitet diktatorial demokracia iu nevojitet vetëm për të marrë pushtetin por jo për ta ripërtërirë dhe legjitimuar atë po në rrugë demokratike.

Për më shumë, trajtat skizofrenike të Berishës u dalluan qartazi gjatë tragjedisë së vitit 1997 kur Berisha urdhëronte bombardimin e popullsisë së pafajshme dhe kur ai kërkonte të rizgjidhej president në një kohë kur popullin po e kërcënonte lufta civile për shkak të marrisë së Berishës për pushtet absolut. Për të mos mjaftuar kjo marrëzi, skizofreni Berisha, i mbytur nga doza të forta paranoje, orkestroi një sulm të hapur kundër kancelarive perëndimore, qeverisë Amerikane, dhe shërbimeve të inteligjencës.
Skizofrenia dhe paranoja e Berishës diktonte mendimin se kushdo që ishte kundër Berishës ishte ose puçist ose anti-Shqiptar. Një ngjarje tjetër e krijuar nga skizofrenia e Berishës është edhe grushti i shtetit (i dështuar) më 14 Shtator 1998 kur përkrahësit e skizofrenit morën tanket dhe autoblindat dhe sulmuan ndërtesat qeveritare dhe radiotelevizionin, nga ku do të deklaronin edhe triumfin e grushtit të shtetit. Por skizofrenia e Berishës nuk do të mbaronte me kaq. Duke shfrytëzuar drejtimin e papërgjegjshëm të vendit nga Fatos Nano dhe Ilir Meta dhe i ndihmuar nga humbja e koshiencës dhe kujtesës së shoqërisë Shqiptare në lidhje me tragjedinë e vitit 1997, Sali Berisha vjen në pushtet në 2005-ën përmes një minorance votash popullore.
Kjo nuk mund të konsiderohet e papritur pasi një popull që harron të kaluarën dhe historinë e tij është një popull i destinuar të bjeri pre e regjimeve diktatoriale, të jetojë në skllavëri dhe të dështojë pafundësisht deri edhe në shkatërrim. Ndaj e them me bindje të plotë se njërëzit që propogandojnë harresën e ngjarjeve të 1997-ës, të 28 Qershorit, dhe të 21 Janarit në rastin më të keq janë hiena dhe shërbëtorë të ndyrë të pushteteve diktatoriale dhe në rastin më të mirë individë injorantë, mediokër, dhe të pavlerë për shoqërinë.

Trajtave të së shkuarës skizofrenike të Berishës i bashkohen edhe trajtat e së tashmes së tij skizofrenike. Për muaj me radhë gjatë protestave të opozitës për transparencë, Berisha nuk kishte asnjë lidhje me realitetin dhe opinionin publik. Çfarë e thoshte sot, ai e mohonte nesër; çfarë shante sot e mburrte të nesërmen; çfarë pështynte sot , ai e lëpinte të nesërmen. Herë fliste se transparencën e ndalonte Gjykata, herë se e ndalonte Kushtetuta, herë se e ndalonte Kodi Zgjedhor, dhe ngahera e fillonte nga e para. Berisha nuk pranonte vlerat, normat, dhe moralin e shoqërisë, llogjikën e thjeshtë, dhe opinionin publik.
Berisha është i bindur se në shoqërinë Shqiptare ai nuk është pjesë e realitetit dhe e vlerave të shoqërisë por se ai është personi që ka në dorë krijimin e realitetit dhe monopolin e krijimit të rregullave, principeve, dhe vlerave (e mirë/keqe, e drejtë/padrejtë, e vërtetë/gënjeshtër) të shoqërisë. Në mendimet e Aristotelit, ky njëri me emrin Sali Berisha DUHET të jetë ose Zoti, ose përbindëshi, ose djalli i mishëruar në tokën Shqiptare! Ndaj nuk kemi pse të habitemi kur dëgjojmë skizofrenin Berisha kur deklaron se është i gatshëm të organizojë mijëra funerale si ato të vitit 1997.

Nuk duhet të habitemi kur dëgjojmë skizofrenin dhe të djallëzuarin Berisha i cili në darkë akuzon Edi Ramën se vrau protestuesit me armë nga brënda turrmës, në mëngjes deklaron se ata njerëz të pafajshëm dhe paqsorë me duar në xhepa të çpuar i vrau garda për të mbrojtur institucionin e diktatorit, apo dhe kur del të nesërmen dhe tenton të fus në realitetin tonë të vrarë një grusht shteti për të cilin ky zorzop paska pas informacion edhe para se të deklaronte se vrasjet e protestuesve i bëri Edi Rama. Nuk duhet të habitemi kur skizofreni Berisha kërcënon publikisht popullin dhe liderin e opozitës me marrje jete.

Nuk duhet të habiteni kur, ashtu si edhe në 1997 kur sulmonte qeverinë Amerikane dhe shërbimet e saj të inteligjencës, skizofreni Berisha sulmon sot Presidentin e Republikës, Kryeprokuroren, shërbimet sekrete, median, dhe kur ky skizofren kërcënon dipllomatët e huaj me shpallen e tyre "nongrata" nëse kundërshtojnë veprimet e tij diktatoriale ose kur nuk i shkojnë pas avazit. Nuk duhet të habitemi pasi asgjë nuk është e rastësishme në botën e këtij skizofreni politik. Një këshillë e vogël për gazetarët dhe median. Nëse nuk e keni kuptuar skizofreninë Berishiane përmes fenomeneve politike, ju këshilloj ta "provokoni" në konferencat e shtypit dhe do të shikoni një mori të trajtave skizofrenike të Berishës si reagim kundër qëndrimeve dhe pyetjeve të tuaja. Kaq për skizofreninë dhe trajtat skizofrenike të Sali Berishës.
Vetvetiu, tani ne gjendemi përballë përballë një pyetje thelbësore: A është skizofreni Berisha kërcënimi real i demokracisë dhe shoqërisë Shqiptare? Jam shumë i bindur se problemi real nuk qëndron tek skizofrenia e plakut Berisha por tek ata që e mbështesin atë. Mbështetësit e Berishës mund të klasifikohen në mbështetës politik dhe social. Mbështetësit politik mund të ndahen në mbështetës të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm. Mbështetësit e brëndshëm përfshijnë një shpurë e vogël besnikësh të cilët në realitet i shërbejnë vazhdimit të karrierës dhe interesave të tyre banale dhe primitive. Ilir Meta dhe organizata filomafioze LSI është një nga përkrahësit më të fuqishëm të Sali Berishës.

A e dini përse? Sepse kjo bandë është e vdekur politikisht dhe se fati i tyre është i lidhur tërësisht me fatin e skizofrenit Berisha. Nëse Berisha bie nga pushteti, Meta me kope do të presin faturën kush për në pension politik e kush për tu paraqitur para drejtësisë. Ky fakt i ka shndërruar ata në një tufë mercenarësh që harbojnë dhe dëshirojnë të instalojnë në Shqipëri një regjim që do tu ofronte atyre mbrojtje edhe në të ardhmen. 
Mbështetje i vjen skizofrenit Berisha edhe nga disa kancelari Europiane të cilat një Zot e di se çfarë e drejton politikën e tyre të jashtme perkundrejt Shqipërisë, nëse ajo është vërtet institucionale. Por ata kurrsesi nuk mund fajësohen për fatkeqësinë tonë pasi detyra dhe misioni i tyre është që t'i shërbejnë interesave të popujve dhe organizmave që ata përfaqësojnë.
Ata nuk janë Nënë Tereza, dhe ju kaq gjë duhet ta kuptoni! Edhe në rastin e kauzës për transparencën e zgjedhjeve të 28 Qershorit, ashtu siç e kam thënë edhe më parë, Europianët kurrsesi nuk mund të lejonin transparencë për vet faktin se nëse do të zbulohej masakra zgjedhore e 28 Qershorit, atherë raporti i OSBE/ODHIR do të shndërrohej në një letër higjenike dhe dipllomacia Europiane do të humbiste kredibilitetin e saj ose, edhe më keq, do të mbante për sot e mot erë qenefi. Por për këtë çështje nuk mund të flitet me shumë siguri pasi (edhe për arsye të rolit sekondar të Shqipërisë në arenën ndërkombëtare) nuk e dimë me siguri nëse politika Europiane në Shqipëri është një politik institucionale e unionit, një politik e hartuar dhe e zbatuar nga politikanë/politologë diletant dhe mediokër për arsye trajnimi dhe studimi, apo një politikë personale e individëve të veçantë për interesa kryekëput personale dhe banale.

Dhe ja ku mbërritëm tek mbështetja që i vjen skizofrenit plak nga element të shoqërisë. Këtu po merrem vetëm me intelektualë dhe analistë, si ngahera. Intelektualët dhe analistët politik në media janë një burim mbështetje për skizofrenin Berisha ashtu siç ajo ka qënë edhe gjatë regjimit komunist të diktatorit Hoxha. Edhe këta intelektualë dhe analistë duhen ndarë në dy grupime: në njërin grupim janë ata që dinë çfarë thonë, bëjnë, dhe sunojnë. Këta janë hafijet, shërbëtorët, dhe mercenarët e pushtetit. Këta bashkohen me njëri-tjetrin në mbrojtje të skizofrenisë dhe djallëzisë vetëm për hir të plaçkës. Për ideal këta zorzopë kanë plaçkën, për vlerë kanë primitivizmin dhe antivlerën, dhe për moral kanë kusarinë dhe imoralen.

Nga këta mund të pritet çdogjë monstruoze. Grupimi i dytë i intelektualëve dhe analistëve janë ata që nuk dinë se çfarë thonë, çfarë bëjnë, dhë çfarë synojnë. Në pjesën dërrmuese, intelektualët dhe analistët e këtij grupimi kanë shumë të zhvilluar ndjenjën e dalë nga fabula e dhisë, Zotit, dhe Shqiptarit. Zoti u dha dy Shqiptarëve të drejtën e plotësimit të një dëshire çfardo. I pari kishte nevojë për të ushqyer fëmijët dhe kërkoi Zotit një dhi. Zoti ia plotësoi dëshirën menjëherë. I erdhi radha Shqiptarit të dytë. Dëshira e të dytit ishte pak e çuditshme për Zotin, por që Ai duhej ta përmbushte. I dyti shprehu dëshirën që t'i hiqej dhia Shqiptarit të parë. Dhe kështu u bë.

Kështu është edhe puna e këtyre intelektualëve dhe analistëve tanë. Këta syresh janë të verbuar në mëndje dhe shpirt dhe kurrsesi nuk mund të pranojnë një të mirë për veten e tyre dhe popullin nga e cila përfiton edhe Edi Rama. Këta mëndje-rrjedhur dhe zëmër-ngushtë motivohen dhe gëzohen nga humbjet e Ramës dhe jo nga fitimet e tyre. Këta syresh nuk gëzohen që të kërkojnë një dhi për veten e tyre por gëzohen kur kërkojnë tia heqin dhinë Edi Ramës, dhe rrjedhimisht edhe popullit. Ndjej keqardhje për këtë grupim pasi pjestarët e tij janë shndërruar në mënyrë të pavetdijshme, në sajë të verbërisë mendore dhe i zëmërngushtësisë njërzore, në mercenarë të skizofrenisë Berishiane. Kjo ishte e gjitha për plakun skizofren dhe për mercënarët e skizofrenisë.

----------


## RAPTILOID

Derrat që kemi mbi krye
Leart Kola
Website Gazeta Tema

Ende pa u mbushur një muaj nga futja në dhé e katër*shqiptarëve të ekzekutuar brutalisht nga një bandë e armatosur që u udhëhoq nga Lulzim Basha dhe u inspirua nga Sali Berisha (bandë që vetëm për arsye konvencionale, ne, njësoj si “vendet e qytetëruara” e quajmë Gardë e Republikës), u bëmë dëshmitarë të një manifestimi “kundra dhunës” të ekzekutuar nga po e njëjta strukturë, me të njëjtin inspirim. Një manifestim që përmbante gjithë batarenë e dhunës që një fjalor pushtetari mund të përmbajë.
Ai nga tribuna e shtrenjtë, që paguhet me paratë e atyre që u vranë më 21 Janar, i foli subjekteve të tij*(kujtojmë që Kryeministri është shërbëtor i gjithë popullit, e jo vetëm i Partisë Demokratike), ndërkohë që përfoli ata që protestojnë ndaj tij, duke i konsideruar morracakë, kokëpalarë, puçistë, etj. E pasi mbaroi me ata që kanë dalë që pas 21 Janarit e këndej në shesh për të kërkuar dorëheqjen e tij, u kthye nga ata që kishin dalë sheshit për ta përshëndetur, duke i konsideruar paqësorë, njerëz të emancipuar, patriotë etj.
Për këdo që ka lexuar dy rreshta, apo ka mjaftueshëm bagazh historik dhe logjik, kjo është një sjellje tipike diktatoriale fashiste. Pikërisht këtë bëjnë liderët fashistë, ata mundohen ta ndajnë arbitrarisht e simbolikisht shoqërinë në dy pjesë, duke kundërvënë njërën ndaj tjetrës, e më pas duke ushtruar terror mbi pjesën e pambrojtur, e duke i garantuar mbështetësve të regjimit mbrojtje dhe lavdi. Kjo vazhdon deri sa të mbizotërojë terrori, dhe gjithë populli, mbështetës apo jo të jenë subjekte të të njëjtit terror.
Pas 21 Janarit, regjimi i Berishës, konfiguroi shpejt e shpejt një shpurë intelektualësh e opinionistësh të pavarur, të cilët me fytyra të mallëngjyera dolën në ekranet e televizioneve, duke përdorur shprehje melhelmi për dhunën dhe gurët e përdorur nga protestuesit, por pa nxjerrë asnjë fjalë për armët e Gardës. Jam kurioz t’i bëj një pyetje kësaj kategorie elitash, në vitin ’90 cilën konsiderojnë dhunë, gurët e hedhur nga studentët apo fjalimin e Ramiz Alisë ku proklamohej që “dhe bar do hamë por socializmin nuk e tradhtojmë”?. A mbani mend që dhe në atë kohë, në Shkodër, u vranë protestues?
Po aq në mënyrë të zellshme, regjimi, me paratë e Aleksit, Ziverit, Faikut e Hekuranit krijoi një organizatë të shoqërisë civile të përbërë nga ish të rinj që shpejtuan të nxjerrin spote ku dënojnë dhunën e protestuesve. Asnjë spot në dënim të vrasjeve barbare të atyre që paradoksalisht edhe pas vdekjes po paguajnë për këto spote? Turpi i mbetet këtyre, por paaftësia për të vepruar mbetet e jona.
Sigurisht pati dhe nga ata, pas 21 Janarit, që nën zë i dënuan vrasjet, por që me zë të lartë bërtitën që këto protesta u organizuan nga opozita e për këtë arsye ne nuk do i mbështesim..!!! Do të isha shumë kurioz të vazhdonte deri në fund ky lloj logjikimi, sa për ta parë se si përfundon. Mos vallë kjo duhet kuptuar kështu: për sa kohë i organizon protestat opozita është në rregull të vrasësh njerëz?
Por mes regjimit, pati edhe të penduar, njerëz që nëpër kafene në mënyre private deklaronin që ndoshta qeveria nuk kishte vepruar mirë, por ata nuk mund të distancoheshin nga ajo, sepse në të kundërt nuk do kishin më para të bënin pushimet e dëshiruara, t’i dhuronin bashkëshorteve dhuratat e shtrenjta e t’i siguronin fëmijëve të tyre shkolla private në perëndim!! Pra kjo do të thotë që sa kohë familjet tona janë mirë, atëherë asnjë problem nuk ka t’i marrim bukën atyre që ishin në shesh, pastaj t’i marrim të ardhmen e pastaj përfundimisht jetën, për të siguruar mirëqenien tonë?! Arsyetimi duket logjik në privatësinë e meskinitetit tonë, anipse publikisht nuk pranohet asnjëherë. Por nuk ka nevojë të pranohet, në shtëpitë tona ne e dimë mirë, që duke ua marrë “bukën” fëmijëve të Faikut e Ziverit, një tjetër fëmijë drejtori, ka blerë lodrën e dëshiruar. A është kjo dhunë më e tmerrshme se gurët e hedhur në Kryeministrinë që, siç na mësohet nga librat, është e Aleksit, Ziverit, Faikut e Hekuranit, më shumë se sa e Sali Berishës?
A është po aq i dhunshëm fakti që familja Berisha, është sot aq e pasur sa fare mirë mund të rreshtohet me familjet e Mubarakëve dhe Gadafëve të botës ndërkohë që Shqipëria lundron në varfëri? (këtë e pranojnë jo vetëm anti-berishianët, por dhe ata që folëm më lart të paanshmit e të paangazhuarit). A do të ishte kjo një arsye e mjaftueshme që Berisha nesër të mos ishte Kryeministër e të kalonte menjëherë në hetim? A do të ishte një arsye e mirë që njerëzit të ishin sot të inatosur përpara zyrave të këtij neo-diktatori fashist?
Po fakti që biznespartneri i Berishës, Ilir Meta pasi vjedh paratë e shqiptarëve dhe ndërton vila në katër anët e vendit, i drejtohet njerëzve që nuk e durojnë dot këtë vjedhje si kokëpalarë, a është kjo dhunë ? A duhet që unë dhe të tjerë, që nga pas nuk kemi as pushtet as polici t’i bërtasim këtij derri në turinj se si po na vjedh në mes të ditës? Ah jo më falni ndoshta fjala “derr”ishte e tepruar karshi Ilir Metës që vjedh të ardhmen time, e që më thotë morracak, kokëpalarë!!!
Ai jo, por unë duhet të ruaj standartet e mirësjelljes. Kërkoj falje, sepse kjo është skizofrenia ku ky vend na ka katandisur. Ata, drejtuesit e institucioneve mund të na vrasin masivisht në Gërdec, mund të na seleksionojnë me snajpera në bulevard, mundet edhe të na drejtohen duke na quajtur, horra, morracakë, kokëpalarë e lavire. Kurse ne JO, ne duhet të respektojmë institucionet që na drejtohen në këtë mënyrë, t’i mirëkuptojmë ato, sepse në fund të fundit ata pushtetin për të ardhmen e fëmijëve të tyre e duan, për asgjë tjetër.
Unë nuk jam militant i Partisë Socialiste, e aq më pak një votues i saj, unë personalisht nuk do votoj me datë 8 Maj, e*me shumë gjasa, nëse konfigurimi politik është ky që është, as në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme. Bindjet e mia, nuk janë sot të përfaqësuara nga partitë ekzistente politike. Por mos qoftë e thënë që ky fakt të më mbajë mua larg së bërtituri për të çuar në gjyq Fatmir Mediun që vrau 26 në Gërdec. Të më ndjejë dhe Ambasadori Amerikan, por në çdo moment të jetës time do mendoj e do veproj që si e si Lulzim Basha të shkojë para gjykatës e të dënohet për katër të vrarët në Bulevard, se si e si Berisha dhe Meta të paguajnë deri në një gjithë vjedhjet dhe shitjet që i kanë bërë Shqipërisë.
Askush nuk duhet të ndalet e të mendojë dy herë kur është puna për të luftuar kundra instalimit të një diktati që i përjashton të pushtetshmit nga përballja me drejtësinë, ashtu sikurse të gjithë duhet të ndalen një moment e të reflektojnë, që Shqipëria më shumë se kurrë ka nevojë për njerëz të guximshëm, që të përballen pa frikë me pushtetin e sotshëm, që nesër të jemi vigjilent për mos instalimin e një pushteti të ngjashëm. Unë nuk kam nevojë të pres zgjedhjet që të bëhet drejtësi, unë drejtësinë e dua TANI, sepse drejtësia është e imja, jo e politikës, e popullit jo e pushtetarëve.
Trupi im fizik, është në dispozicion të bindjeve të mia politike dhe sociale, e do jetë aty për çdo ditë duke punuar e bërtitur kundra këtyre padrejtësive, kundër institucionet që sot janë të individëve dhe duhet t’i kthehen Shqiptarëve. E jo siç*thotë Arvizu, me klikime në facebook, por siç na mëson historia me prezencë në shesh. Sepse trupat e karbonizuar të Gërdecit, e ata të vrarët në 21 janar, jane baballarët, nënat, motrat e vëllezërit e të gjithëve ne. Të rezistojmë deri në fund duke refuzuar këtë bandë kriminelësh dhe hajdutësh, deri sa drejtësia të vijë në vend, e ky shtet të zbresë që nga vilat luksoze të Metave e Shkëlzenrave, për t’i përkitur atyre që u takon, pra popullit, që për t’i siguruar derrave këtë mirëqënie është trasformuar në kokëpalar e morracak.

----------


## Brari

Raptilos..

Learti ne mero baz..  eshte si nje cop m.ut ne nji tas me te vjella..



shife leartin si thejatro-zon.. me erionin.. ul e ngri kte gjytyrymin dallkauk qe ka hanger ndoj kopace kokes nga hunj-taxhijt e ed rucit.. dhe shperndan bojen e kuqe  neper kaptin..
sa poshte i con Seli rozja njerzit.. 
i kthen ne shtaze.. 
shife si ulerin learti..
shife si dhelperon hajduti erion.. 






lol.

--


Rrapi..

Thx per traktin terrorist te ketij bledarit te rucit me mbiemer Prifti..
Eshte ne kulmin e nervozes e histerise ki mi halesh qe hyn e del perdit ne Shekull te Kokokokokdhimjes.. 
Sic te thash.. edhe ki trakt ben pjese ne luften psikologjike kunder Berishes..

Nje grusht profesoresh duket qe jan angazhuar ne organizimin e luftes psikike kunder Doktorrit ton te madh.. per ta rrezuar ate e per te na e vu sundimtar 50 vjecar.. skicofrenin e djallin Edvin.. me Monstren Ruc..


na sill me shpesh nga keto trakte se duket me qarte felliqesia e mafies anti-Berish..

..

----------


## RAPTILOID

Brar a kishte shkrujt gjo Fahriu sot apo Jo???

----------


## Brari

nuk e njoh fahriun.. 

po i heq kapelen se eshte vertet trim i madh..

----------


## RAPTILOID

Hahahahaha ktu ja ke fut kot 
Fahriu vetem trim qe seshte
Ai faktikisht nuk eshte se eshte ndonje gje po vetem nje gje ka bere mire ne jeten e vet; qe e ka shfrytezu pushtetin per interesat e veta xhepore, pra eshte mercenar 
Ne fund kur te mytet anija e Kapiten SALDAFIT ke per ta pa si do ikin minjt

----------


## RAPTILOID

Tripoli s’është Tirana; Gaddafi është Saliu
Mustafa Nano
Website I Mustafa Nanos

Sot situata është edhe më dramatike në Libi (demonstratat kanë arritur në Tripoli dhe flitet se u është vënë zjarri institucioneve shtetërore), por dje djali i Muammar Gaddafi-t, Saif al-Islam Gaddafi, u shfaq në ekranin e televizionit shtetëror dhe, siç pritej, mbrojti regjimin e komanduar prej të atit. Ato që tha janë shumë interesante për dy arsye. Së pari, ngaqë është gjuha e diktaturës apo e diktatorëve në agoni e sipër; së dyti, ka një ngjashmëri që të lë pa gojë mes asaj që ai tha dhe fjalimeve që mbajti Sali Berisha disa orë, pasi garda e tij vrau katër protestues. Nuk është se ka ndonjë ngjashmëri të madhe midis regjimit të Tiranës e atij të Tripolit, por Saliu ynë është shumë i ngjashëm me Gaddafi-n; dhe me djalin e tij. Shikoni gjuhën që përdor regjimi i atjeshëm përballë protestave popullore, dhe ngjashmëria bëhet e qartë. Në thonjëza janë frazat e Gaddafi-t junior, ndërsa në kllapa janë qëndrimet e mbajtura në Tiranë.

"Ne do të luftojmë deri sa të mbetet në këmbë një njeri i vetëm; madje, dhe një grua e vetme. Ne nuk do ta lëmë Libinë në duart e italianëve, turqëve” (Saliu ka thënë të njëjtat gjëra idiotike, veçse italianët e turqit i ka zëvendësuar me opozitën e puçistëve, me bllokmenët, me presidentin, me prokurorinë, etj).

"Janë me dhjetra mijra vetë që janë nisur drejt Tripolit, sepse duan që të mbrojnë kryeqytetin, Libinë, Gaddafi-n. Nuk kam pse të mbaj sekrete. Janë me mijra autobuzë që janë nisur nga rrethinat për të ardhur këtu” (Ndërsa Saliu tha, se me mijra mesazhe më erdhën, dhe të gjithë ishin të gatshëm që të mbronin demokracinë kundër puçistëve; në një rast tjetër tha, se administrata qëndroi aty, në zyrë, tok me mua, dhe të gjithë ishin gati ta mbronin kryeministrinë; në një rast tjetër Saliu njoftoi njerëzit për një tubim për paqen; por pastaj, si ‘burrë shteti’ që është, e anuloi). 

"Ne kemi dhe ushtrinë, e cila është e vendosur për të luajtur rolin, që i takon të luajë. Ushtria do jetë me Gaddafi-n deri në momentin e fundit, derisa të asgjësohen armiqtë” (Saliu mori takim vetë me ushtrinë e Imamit, me policinë e Bashës, me gardistët e vet, dhe me ushtarët që erdhën nga Afganistani, e veç e veç u tha, se puçistët nuk ia arritën qëllimit; dhe nuk kanë për t’ia arritur).

"Ne jemi më të fortë se kurrë, jemi në mbështetje të udhëheqësit tonë Muammar Gaddafi, i cili ka me vete popullin dhe ushtrinë” (këto fjalë, në fakt, do të shkonin në gojën e ministrit tonë të Mbrojtjes. Imami foli para nja dy javësh, dhe mesazhi që dha ishte i njëjtë me këtë që dha dje Saif al-Islam-i). 

"Janë bërë ca gabime nga ana e policisë, e cila nuk ishte përgatitur për t’u përballur me njerëz të zemëruar. Secila palë ka gabimet e veta. Por një e vërtetë ia bë mu që larg: këto ditë është derdhur gjaku i libianëve, dhe kjo është një tragjedi” (Në këtë pikë Gaddafi junior del që është më i gdhendur e më kompasional se sa Saliu; ky i fundit ka folur veç me përbuzje për katër të vrarët; madje, përbuzja e këtij regjimi arriti kulmin, kur ministri i mbrojtjes iu drejtua deputetëve të opozitës me fjalët: ju jeni të gjithë Ziverë!” Një kafshëri e padëgjuar këtyre anëve; edhe Enver Hoxha do t’ia kish zili këtë frazë këtij palo burri, të cilin e ka kapur dalldia e shërbimit). 

"Protestuesit kanë sulmuar gazermat e ushtrisë, kanë vrarë ushtarë, oficerë, dhe kanë rrëmbyer armët. Forcat tona të sigurisë kanë arrestuar shumë vetë, mes të cilëve ka armiq të njohur të Libisë, por edhe biznesmenë e tregëtarë të mëdhenj, të cilët kanë financuar protestat” (Në fakt, nuk ka patur lajme se protestuesit kanë sulmuar gazermat e kanë grabitur armët, por Gaddafi junior gënjen me synimin për të nënvizuar konspiracionin e madh. Edhe Saliu ka bërë të njëjtën gjë, por në mënyrë më fantazmagorike: ka folur për makina me tritol e me kallashnikovë, për stërvitje në grupe pesëshe në baza të caktuara, për para të shpërndara, për urdhëra të lëshuara me sms nga brenda kullave binjake, për ca biznesmenë që kanë shpenzuar miliona për të paguar protestuesit, për thika me helm, për armë-pistoleta).

"Ka grupe që kanë formuar qeverinë në hije në Benghazi” (Saliu na tha se puçistët kishin planifikuar të merrnin kryeministrinë, disa ministri dhe televizioni; e pastaj na tha, se ata kanë ndarë qysh tani portofolet; Tom Doshi do bëhej ministër i Brendshëm).

"Për fat të keq, mediat arabe, stacionet e tyre, kanë ndihmuar që ky konspiracion të ndodhë” (Saliu shkoi një hap më tutje: i zbuloi me emër e mbiemër gazetarët puçistë)”

"Ka qënë një konspiracion shumë i rrezikshëm, por unë dua t’u them se Libia nuk është Egjypti apo Tunizia” (Saliu na bëri me dije, se puçistët kanë dashur të dëmtojnë imazhin e Shqipërisë, dhe duhet thënë se kanë bërë pak dëm. Por ata harrojnë se Shqipëria nuk është Tunizia; përkundrazi, është një vend i NATO-s, dhe qytetarët e saj janë qytetarë të lirë të Europës). 

"Ne jemi libianë, dhe ky është Atdheu ynë. Ne duam liri, demokraci, reforma, dhe të gjitha këto kanë qënë planifikuar për t’u bërë” (Saliu nuk ka planifikuar gjë; ai i ka realizuar tanimë; ai i ka bërë reformat, ai e ka futur vendin në NATO, ai u ka dhënë shqiptarëve mundësinë për të lëvizur në Europë, ka bërë që këtë vend t’mos ta prekë kriza, që këtë vend ta vizitojnë me miliona turistë e që në këtë vend të investohen me miliona dollarë, etj, etj, por është kjo opozitë e bllokmenëve që ka bërë çmos që këto suksese të mos arriheshin; nuk ia kanë arritur qëllimit e nuk do t’ia arrijnë kurrë; kurrë nuk do t’i lejoj t’ma marrin pushtetin me dhunë).

----------


## Brari

kanibalizmi shtabit pucist ska me maske.
hapur cdo minut cdo sekonde.. kerkojne gjak kufoma zjarr e shkatrrim ..
vegla e felliqur e ed rucit.. mustafa nano.. vazhdon aktivitetin..
nuk i dolen ata 4 te vrare.
do akoma.. 
henksh koken tende o vampir..


..

----------


## RAPTILOID

kujt i the vampir 
mu?

----------


## Brari

muc nanos i thash o rrapi..

kurse ty cte te them.. ti vet e shpall qe je kanibal..
pse je kanibal..

sepse e adhuron ed rucin dhe metoden e tyre qe perdoren ne 21 janar..

kjo eshte metode kanibale..

ejani ketu more bedela tanet..
do hypni ne otopuz e do shkoni ne tirane..
atje me ulerime do rrethoni qytetin.
do rrihni cdo qytetar qe ju sheh shtrember..
do mblidheni ne bulevard..
do beni sikur protestoni..
pastaj yxhym mbi polica..
thyuajani kokat.. kusur mo i lini.. si ne skel 97 djema..mo harroni.. cop cope ti beni..
dhe po iken nga tmerri.. bataloni rezerv mbi piramid menjehere do sulet ne kryeministri e do djeg te gjalle berishen e qeverrine.. pastaj njesitet speciale me lista te perpiluara nga bethniku bare.. do shkojn shpi me shpi si njesitet guerile ne nentor te 44-tres.. dhe do pushkatoni gjithe qendrestaret e pd-se.. pastaj te tjera punera na presin o trima..

pra masaker ishte cdo detaj i pllanit per grusht shteti o rrapi i rucit..

e ti e adhuron masakren..
pra ja ke vu emrin vetes qe ne postimin e pare ne forum..

dujsivi spo duket me..
me than ishte shtruar ne psiqiatri kur pa se deshtoj faza pare e grusht shtetit ne 21 janar..

kushedi cfar i kishin premtuar te ziut..

po gjene mire.. se dhe aleksit e ziverit i kishin premtuar..po u dhane nga nje plumb..mu.terve se.. ishin me me leverdi per pllanin.. te ishin ca zorraxhij te vdekur..

se gjejn prape..

ka punuar gjat partia per kto dite..

i ngordhin ca zivera po i kan tjeret rezerve  plote..

rrapi ..e kujt eshte ideja.. qe ne kte revolucion te kish me shum zorraxhij nga trevat kataliko zadrimore?

nje dizaj pash precin qe bente cu cu cu te veshi me ramizin..
me shkoj mendja qe dicka speciale eshte sugjeruar nga mjeshtri madh ramiz..

ide e fort kjo..
me ndersy sa me shum zorraxhij verior kunder saliut..

kopil-llyk i madh..

jini mjeshtra ne fakt..

dhe azemin me veriora e vrate..
ju lumte..

kush o i zoti  mos ti shkoj zi moti..

po do paguhen të tëra o rrapush..

motrat e aleksit nje dizaj do e marrin vesh lojen..
sidomos po lexuan forum..
po perfitoni sa akoma ska shkuar forumi ne zadrim e laleri..

se po vate.. 

nuk gjeni me.. perleka..

zor do e ket learti me erionin..

vec ti lyejn vet me boje kaptinat e tyre si qen stani..

.

----------


## Besoja

Filloi fushata ndaj edhe mos u merzitni fare!
Nje si Mustafa Nano,theksoi per te disaten here se ata qe na vijne nga Amerika,jane sekretar leshi ose ata nja tre te tjere qe kane ardhur,jane idiota...ehehehehe...sa kupton ai djale!!!
Ja keshtu flet njeriu analist kur eshte i pavarur!!!

----------


## RAPTILOID

Ende jo i rrëzuar, i rrënuar!
LORENC VANGJELI | 26/02/2011
Website gazeta Shekulli

Sa më shumë ndryshon, aq më shumë është e njëjta gjë! Ajo që e kanë thënë dikur francezët me elegancë, sot në Shqipëri thuhet dhe jetohet me trishtim. Në harkun e 20 vjetëve, Shqipëria është pakrahasimisht ndryshe me çfarë ka qenë. Fatkeqësisht mbas 20 vjetëve pluralizëm, në Shqipëri kanë ndryshuar fare pak gjëra. Jo në krahasim me pritshmërinë, por në raport me thelbin e sistemit. Komunizmi që sundoi në Shqipëri për mbi katër dekada ende nuk është rrëzuar si mentalitet. Ai është rrënuar, por fatkeqësisht është ende në këmbë.
Formalisht ka demokraci, ka fjalë dhe treg të lirë, ka institucione të pavaruara dhe ushtarë që luftojnë terrorizmin në Lindje të Mesme. Ka votime të përgjithshme, zgjedhje lokale e decentralizim. Madje ka edhe Kuvend të dalë nga votat. Praktikisht, ka shumë më pak se këto. Thelbi i asaj që po ndodh sot në Shqipëri, por dhe i çka ndodhte dje nën qeverisjet e socialistëve, është i ngjashëm për tmerr me periudhën e fundit të drejtimit të vendit nga një parti e vetme komuniste. Sot Shqipëria është nën diktaturën e një partie të vetme, ndaj së cilës, opozita ka shumë pak shans t´i ndryshojë qëndrim, ka të drejtë ta qortojë, por të mos dëgjohet, ka të drejtën e fjalës, por llogaritet gjithmonë shtrembër dhe konsiderohet armike. Ka të drejtën të votojë kundër, por jo t´i numërohet vota. Sot, më shumë se bukë e punë, në Shqipëri konsumohet demagogji.
Në 20 vjet, nga Partia e komunistëve, janë derivuar kryesisht dy parti që kundërshtojnë njëra-tjetrën dhe thjesht luftojnë njëra-tjetrën. Partitë e tjera rreth tyre janë dëshmuar thjesht dhe vetëm nuanca të së njëjtës ngjyrë. Ngjan sikur katër dekadat e diktaturës së djeshme, pjestohen rregullisht me katër vjet dhe në ato katër vjet të një mandati - bëhen dy të tillë të njëpasnjëshëm - partia fituese sillet në të njëjtën mënyrë si partia e djeshme e komunistëve. Për shkak të shumicës së thjeshtë të votës, ato ushtrojnë tiraninë e shumicës.
Opozitës i mbetet të luajë rolin e dekorit. Të dekorit që gënjen thelbin dhe deformon dukjen e tij: vendi është nën diktaturën e një partie, opozita bën që diktatura të ngjajë pluraliste. Një diktaturë e moderuar kur qeverisnin socialistët, një diktaturë më e drejtpërdrejtë tani që qeverisin ata që flasin për antikomunizëm.
Sot, njëlloj si dje, problemi vazhdon të qëndrojë fatkeqësisht në shpatullat e një individi. Sot, njëlloj si para njëzet vjetësh Adil Çarçani, kryeministri Berisha është jashtë realitetit. Shumë më i fortë se Adili, po aq dogmatik sa ai, zoti Berisha e refuzon realitetin. Sheh atë që dëshiron të shohë dhe kërkon të bindë të varfërin se është i pasur, të bindë të uriturin se është i ngopur, të bindë të privuarin nga liria se është i lirë.
E gjithë qeverisja e vendit i ngjan trullosjes së Byrosë Politike të komunistëve. Ata trembeshin se po vinin armiqtë e klasës, klasat e përmbysura, bejlerët dhe agallarët që do të rrënonin fitoret e socializmit, sot në mënyrë identike flitet për rrezikun që sjellin çunat e bllokut, për frikën e riinstalimit të komunizmit dhe sulmin ndaj integrimit të vendit dhe fitoreve që ka korrur demokracia. Marrëzia nuk ka fund. Marrëzia si komuniste dje, si demokrate në Tiranë, si diktatoriale në Libi, fjala vjen, ngjan si dy pika uji. Më parë Doktori i Tiranës dhe pas tij edhe Koloneli i Tripolit, ndanë të njëjtin fjalor për demonstruesit kundër tyre. Njëri në veri të Mesdheut, tjetri në jug të tij, njëri në janar, tjetri në shkurt, premtojnë pastaj reforma për të njëjtët të pakënaqur ndaj qeverisjes së tyre. Sepse sa më shumë ndryshon, siç thonë francezët, aq më shumë është e njëjta gjë.
Skeptikët që janë në modë dhe e sulmojnë edhe vetëm për modë opozitën dhe kush është mësuar të bëjë gjithmonë llogari me qeveritë e rradhës, megjithatë kanë një argument që duhet t´i ndryshojë dhe t´u tretë dilemat. Vrasjet e katër qytetarëve në Bulevardin Dëshmorët e Kombit, e bëjnë qeverisjen e sotme jo një trupë që duhet korrigjuar, por një klikë që duhet ndëshkuar. Ai ishte një prolog që dëshmon se deri ku është në gjendje të arrijë një trupë gati-gati militare për të mbrojtur pushtetin. Në këtë klimë kur gjithë pellgu i Mesdheut ka marrë zjarr, kur diktatorët e këtyre vendeve që afronin stabilitetin e rrejshëm në kurriz të lirisë dhe të drejtave të qytetarëve të tyre, Tirana është e dënuar të gjejë orientimin e saj. Dhe sa më shpejt, aq më mirë. Zgjedhjet e parakohshme nuk janë as dramë, as traumë. Zgjedhjet e parakohshme janë mjeti që zgjidh dilemën: më mirë një fund i tmerrshëm sesa një tmerr pa fund. Fatkeqësisht, topin në qendër mund dhe duhet ta vejë qeveria. Sali Berisha është përballë një shansi të rrallë që rrallë i vjen një politikani në jetë. Në rastin më të keq për të, ai duhet të luajë me magjinë e epilogut të karrierës së një politikani. Shpesh mënyra sesi dilet nga skena errëson gjithë mënyrat sesi ka luajtur politikisht në skenë. Ajo do të ishte alibia e tij e nesërme për mëkatet e shumta të së djeshmes, ajo do të ishte me shumë gjasë, edhe amnistia e tij personale. Sidomos në raport me historinë, dashurinë e tij të madhe. Eshtë e njëjta gjë, në fakt, sado ndryshe të luajë politikani dinak i Tiranës. Epilogu dihet. Fatura që duhet të paguhet jo! Berisha ende nuk është rrëzuar. Ai është rrënuar!Sa më shumë ndryshon, aq më shumë është e njëjta gjë! Ajo që e kanë thënë dikur francezët me elegancë, sot në Shqipëri thuhet dhe jetohet me trishtim. Në harkun e 20 vjetëve, Shqipëria është pakrahasimisht ndryshe me çfarë ka qenë. Fatkeqësisht mbas 20 vjetëve pluralizëm, në Shqipëri kanë ndryshuar fare pak gjëra. Jo në krahasim me pritshmërinë, por në raport me thelbin e sistemit. Komunizmi që sundoi në Shqipëri për mbi katër dekada ende nuk është rrëzuar si mentalitet. Ai është rrënuar, por fatkeqësisht është ende në këmbë.
Formalisht ka demokraci, ka fjalë dhe treg të lirë, ka institucione të pavaruara dhe ushtarë që luftojnë terrorizmin në Lindje të Mesme. Ka votime të përgjithshme, zgjedhje lokale e decentralizim. Madje ka edhe Kuvend të dalë nga votat. Praktikisht, ka shumë më pak se këto. Thelbi i asaj që po ndodh sot në Shqipëri, por dhe i çka ndodhte dje nën qeverisjet e socialistëve, është i ngjashëm për tmerr me periudhën e fundit të drejtimit të vendit nga një parti e vetme komuniste. Sot Shqipëria është nën diktaturën e një partie të vetme, ndaj së cilës, opozita ka shumë pak shans t´i ndryshojë qëndrim, ka të drejtë ta qortojë, por të mos dëgjohet, ka të drejtën e fjalës, por llogaritet gjithmonë shtrembër dhe konsiderohet armike. Ka të drejtën të votojë kundër, por jo t´i numërohet vota. Sot, më shumë se bukë e punë, në Shqipëri konsumohet demagogji.
Në 20 vjet, nga Partia e komunistëve, janë derivuar kryesisht dy parti që kundërshtojnë njëra-tjetrën dhe thjesht luftojnë njëra-tjetrën. Partitë e tjera rreth tyre janë dëshmuar thjesht dhe vetëm nuanca të së njëjtës ngjyrë. Ngjan sikur katër dekadat e diktaturës së djeshme, pjestohen rregullisht me katër vjet dhe në ato katër vjet të një mandati - bëhen dy të tillë të njëpasnjëshëm - partia fituese sillet në të njëjtën mënyrë si partia e djeshme e komunistëve. Për shkak të shumicës së thjeshtë të votës, ato ushtrojnë tiraninë e shumicës.
Opozitës i mbetet të luajë rolin e dekorit. Të dekorit që gënjen thelbin dhe deformon dukjen e tij: vendi është nën diktaturën e një partie, opozita bën që diktatura të ngjajë pluraliste. Një diktaturë e moderuar kur qeverisnin socialistët, një diktaturë më e drejtpërdrejtë tani që qeverisin ata që flasin për antikomunizëm.
Sot, njëlloj si dje, problemi vazhdon të qëndrojë fatkeqësisht në shpatullat e një individi. Sot, njëlloj si para njëzet vjetësh Adil Çarçani, kryeministri Berisha është jashtë realitetit. Shumë më i fortë se Adili, po aq dogmatik sa ai, zoti Berisha e refuzon realitetin. Sheh atë që dëshiron të shohë dhe kërkon të bindë të varfërin se është i pasur, të bindë të uriturin se është i ngopur, të bindë të privuarin nga liria se është i lirë.
E gjithë qeverisja e vendit i ngjan trullosjes së Byrosë Politike të komunistëve. Ata trembeshin se po vinin armiqtë e klasës, klasat e përmbysura, bejlerët dhe agallarët që do të rrënonin fitoret e socializmit, sot në mënyrë identike flitet për rrezikun që sjellin çunat e bllokut, për frikën e riinstalimit të komunizmit dhe sulmin ndaj integrimit të vendit dhe fitoreve që ka korrur demokracia. Marrëzia nuk ka fund. Marrëzia si komuniste dje, si demokrate në Tiranë, si diktatoriale në Libi, fjala vjen, ngjan si dy pika uji. Më parë Doktori i Tiranës dhe pas tij edhe Koloneli i Tripolit, ndanë të njëjtin fjalor për demonstruesit kundër tyre. Njëri në veri të Mesdheut, tjetri në jug të tij, njëri në janar, tjetri në shkurt, premtojnë pastaj reforma për të njëjtët të pakënaqur ndaj qeverisjes së tyre. Sepse sa më shumë ndryshon, siç thonë francezët, aq më shumë është e njëjta gjë.
Skeptikët që janë në modë dhe e sulmojnë edhe vetëm për modë opozitën dhe kush është mësuar të bëjë gjithmonë llogari me qeveritë e rradhës, megjithatë kanë një argument që duhet t´i ndryshojë dhe t´u tretë dilemat. Vrasjet e katër qytetarëve në Bulevardin Dëshmorët e Kombit, e bëjnë qeverisjen e sotme jo një trupë që duhet korrigjuar, por një klikë që duhet ndëshkuar. Ai ishte një prolog që dëshmon se deri ku është në gjendje të arrijë një trupë gati-gati militare për të mbrojtur pushtetin. Në këtë klimë kur gjithë pellgu i Mesdheut ka marrë zjarr, kur diktatorët e këtyre vendeve që afronin stabilitetin e rrejshëm në kurriz të lirisë dhe të drejtave të qytetarëve të tyre, Tirana është e dënuar të gjejë orientimin e saj. Dhe sa më shpejt, aq më mirë. Zgjedhjet e parakohshme nuk janë as dramë, as traumë. Zgjedhjet e parakohshme janë mjeti që zgjidh dilemën: më mirë një fund i tmerrshëm sesa një tmerr pa fund. Fatkeqësisht, topin në qendër mund dhe duhet ta vejë qeveria. Sali Berisha është përballë një shansi të rrallë që rrallë i vjen një politikani në jetë. Në rastin më të keq për të, ai duhet të luajë me magjinë e epilogut të karrierës së një politikani. Shpesh mënyra sesi dilet nga skena errëson gjithë mënyrat sesi ka luajtur politikisht në skenë. Ajo do të ishte alibia e tij e nesërme për mëkatet e shumta të së djeshmes, ajo do të ishte me shumë gjasë, edhe amnistia e tij personale. Sidomos në raport me historinë, dashurinë e tij të madhe. Eshtë e njëjta gjë, në fakt, sado ndryshe të luajë politikani dinak i Tiranës. Epilogu dihet. Fatura që duhet të paguhet jo! Berisha ende nuk është rrëzuar. Ai është rrënuar!

----------


## Brari

jan ven ne gare gjith veglat staliniste te ed rucit te klosit.. per te vertetuar ,, se më mirë një fund i tmerrshëm sesa një tmerr pa fund.
keshtu dekllaron dhe ki enveristi vangjo lorushi qe na e sjell raptilogushi..


do gjak dhe mijra te vrare dhe ki pjesmarrsi ne 21 janar..

ja shajne demokracine berishes.. megjithse 24 ore ne dite ki me m.uterit e tjere hungerijne ne 7 ekrane nat per nate kunder doktorit.. kurse ne mengjez ne 17 gazeta botojne trakte gjak-kerkuse.. e gjak derdhese..

21 janari ka dhe vlera..
tregon se cfar do jete shteti kur ta marre pushtetin edvini klosi lorenc ruc vangjeli raptili e mustafo learto erioni..
do jete robert perlek.. dhe kudo do ket lapidare sic thot raptili per perlekat qe masakrojne vajzat  ne rruge..
dhe nje lapidar do i beni edvinit dhe per meritat qe ka ne rrahje  te dashurash..
nenash e baballaresh..

cdo shkrim  qe  boton shekulli..  na lajmeron se cfar diktature te eger cnjerzore do vendosi kokodhima edvini paskali tom kodoshi e mustafa me lorenco vangjo rucin..

perleka o rrapi e rrahu bekimen pa ardhur akoma te vendi i protestes..
pra akoma pa u "provokuar" nga berisha e luli.. pra qe ne fillim te marshimit nga zog ziu drejt bulevardit,,

kjo tregon se cfare detyrash kishin marre "paqesoret" e kokdhim ruco edvinit.. 
cfar frymezimi u ishte dhene atyre bandave kanibale..
pra.. do rrihni do digjni do shkaterroni do luiz hoxhoni.. causho altin arapo-oni.. skelo-97-tzoni.. cju del perpara..

tmerr..

meriton lapidar..thote raptillua.. perleka qe barbarizoj me cader bekimen..
pra nuk i kishit per shi ato cadra o rrapi..
ishin shpata e hanxhare te falanges se pergatitur mire per ti sjelle shqiperise epoken e zeze e te pergjakshme qe enderrojne bllokqeneria.. ajo pjesa me khmer rruzhe e kulishve te nomenklatures staliniste..

sa shum duhet ti jemi mirnjohes atyre policve..

sikur ata ate dite te kishin ikur me vrap.. sot ne tirane do festohej dita kur u pushkatuan ktu e 60 vjet me pare nga bilbili i edvin blend ardian ruc klosit.. ajka e inteligjences.. do festohej 30 ditshi i arsdhjes ne pushtet i krimineleve 120 here me kanibale se gjisherit e tire..

per 30 dite do kishin asgjesuar kjo bande.. gjithe pluralizmin shqiptar.. dhe sot.. do kishim marshime cdo mbremje te regjimentit 321.. ne bulevard e do ndalonin e do ulerinin tek kryeministria.. hajl edvin.. hajl stalin enver polpoit e hajl ruc..
dhe ne dritare do dilte kryekanibali ti pershendeste.. e mileti strukur bodrumeve ne pritje te arrestimit.. pushkatimit e asgjesimit.. me lista..

lavdi o polica..

lavdi o gardista..
por rreziku nuk ka ikur..

cdo dite me te eger e me te gatshem per masakra dukeni o shok te seli m.utes..

tmerr..

mirnjohje arvizit..

milet  mos flini.. se.. aty jan me te fort se kurre polpoti edvini..ruci e stalini..

ububuja..


,,

----------


## RAPTILOID

Ti brar je me rende se çdukesh per dashurine qe ke per saldafin
Kurse per ata qe te kopjojne Ty nuk kam se çthem
Dmth kam po ktu eshte mode qe po ti thush nai gjo nanjonit
Te perjashtojn direkt 
Eshte Bo si parlamenti
Po un sdu te perjashtohem keto dite se do kete zhvillime interesante brar djali
Ke fantazi te shfrenume fare vllai

----------


## mesuesi_1

ore ate Dritanin e Priftove a ma ka pare njeri neper rruget e Libofshes keto dy javet e fundit apo jo ??!!.... jo per ndonje gje po u zhduk edhe pa lene gjurme .... ishte edhe djale trim .....

----------


## RAPTILOID

Ke ngatrru temë ti shoku mësus

----------


## DriniM

Njenin  ketu pari vec sa paska filluar  te  leshon komiteti central ( mendja ) sic thonte dulla .

----------


## PLAKU

Steinberg: Hetim të plotë të 21 janarit. Të zhvillohen zgjedhjet vendore të majit
E PREMTE, 25 SHKURT 2011 12:53

http://www.panorama.com.al/panorama/...lectionsc3.jpg

"Liderët politikë të punojnë për ecjen përpara të demokracisë, hetim të plotë e të paanshëm të 21 janarit dhe mbajtje të zgjedhjeve vendore në maj”. Kështu ka deklaruar zëvendëssekretari amerikan i Shtetit, Steinberg në mbyllje të takimeve të tij në Tiranë, pak para se të linte Shqipërinë. Në një konferencë nga Rinasi, Steinberg e ka cilësuar një sfidë vizitën e tij në Tiranë, ndërkohë që ka shprehur trishtim dhe shqetësim për humbjen e 4 jetëve gjatë demonstratës së 21 janarit.

“Ju kam kërkuar të gjithë liderëve politikë që takova respektim të shtetit të së drejtës dhe Kushtetutës, institucioneve të pavarura dhe procesit zgjedhore të vendosur nga Kushtetuta si dhe pjesëmarrje në proceset elektorale”- tha ai, duke theksuar se SHBA-të presin që Shqipëria të mbajë zgjedhjet vendore në maj.

Sipas tij, është i nevojshëm një hetim tërësor, i plotë e i pavarur për 21 janarin dhe për këtë ka mbështetur prokuroren e Përgjithshme, në kryerjen e hetimeve.

"Rruga më tej duhet vendosur nga shqiptarët dhe ndërsa marrin vendime ata duhet të udhëhiqen nga disa parime të rëndësishme demokratike, respekti për kushtetutën dhe shtetin e së drejtës, zgjedhje të hapura dhe të drejta që t’u japin mundësi shqiptarëve të vendosin vetë, ndersa liderte politike, biseda dhe diskutime të civilizuara, përkushtimin e tyre për të trajtuar sfidën e korrupsionit"- tha ai.


SHBA: Kushtetuta dhe ligji, kufiri që politika shqiptare s’duhet ta shkelë
26-02-2011 / Gazeta 55

http://www.gazeta55.al/fotolajm/10874berg.jpg



Zëvendësi i Hillari Klintonit ka vendosur kufijtë për opozitën politike, e cila s’njeh kushtetutën, s’njeh zgjedhjet e 28 qershorit dhe s’pranon pjesëmarrjen në zgjedhjet e 8 majit. Xhejms Shtajnberg e ka paralajmëruar Edi Ramën të mos guxojë të mos u përgjigjet detyrimeve kushtetuese e ligjore që paracaktojnë procesin e 8 majit 
“E rëndësishme është të shihet si do sillet politika në ditët dhe javët në vazhdim”

Ndihmësi i Hillari Klintonit e nisi konferencën e djeshme të shtypit me vlerësimin për kompetencën e jashtëzakonshme që shfaq ambasadori Arvizu në trajtimin e çështjeve të ditës dhe e përfundoi me frazën se e rëndësishme është që protagonistët e politikës të respektojnë ligjet e kushtetutën dhe si pjesë thelbësore e analizës mbetet fakti se ç’do të bëjnë këta protagonistë në ditët në vijim. Edi Rama s’ka mundur të japë garancitë se do të marrë pjesë në zgjedhje, dhe partneri strategjik i shqiptarëve duket se do të presë edhe vetëm pak ditë, derisa ta shqiptojë publikisht se është Partia Socialiste ajo që s’po respekton rregullat e s’po merr pjesë në zgjedhjet vendore. Paraqitja urgjente e komisionerëve nëpër KZAZ është prova e vullnetit të mirë që kreu i PS mund t’u dërgojë ndërkombëtarëve, në prag të nisjes së fushatës elektorale. Edhe zhurma mediatike se ambasadori Arvizu po ndiqte një politikë personale që s’ishte e Departamentit të Shtetit u fashit që në fjalinë e parë të zv/sekretarit Shtajnberg. Përfundimi i vizitës së nivelit të lartë me një ultimatum për opozitën e Edi Ramës është një rrjedhojë e drejtpërdrejtë e 21 janarit, e konsumimit të demonstratës së dhunshme dhe e përpjekjeve për të mos hetuar organizatorët e kësaj dite fatkeqe, që u mori jetën katër shqiptarëve. Prokurorja e përgjithshme ka marrë pa dorashka paralajmërimin që të mos bëhet një lojtare politike, por të qëndrojë titullare e një institucioni të pavarur. Nëse për të, shqiptarët mund të presin edhe pak, para se të bëjnë vlerësimet publike, për Edi Ramën linja e kuqe që po shqiptojnë amerikanët është sinjali se ai ka shkuar shumë larg e s’mund të paraqesë më një alternativë të besueshme në zgjedhjet vendore të 8 majit.  

Xhejms B. Shtajnberg
“Jam shumë i gëzuar që jam në Shqipëri sot. Dëshiroj të falënderoj Ambasadorin për mirëseardhjen e tij. E di që ka pak kohë që ka arritur, por ne jemi krenarë që kemi një diplomat me aftësitë dhe përvojën e tij këtu për të përfaqësuar Shtetet e Bashkuara”, nisi fjalën e tij zv/sekretari amerikan i shtetit, Xhejms B. Shtajnberg. Ai vlerësoi se “thuajse saktësisht 2 vjet më parë, vetëm dy javë pasi kisha marrë postin e Zëvendës Sekretarit të Shtetit, që pata privilegjin të drejtoja një ceremoni shumë të rëndësishme në Departamentin e Shtetit”. “Ajo ceremoni kishte të bënte me pranimin e instrumenteve për ratifikimin e pranimit të Shqipërisë dhe Kroacisë në NATO. Ka qenë një çast shumë krenar, jo vetëm për ne, miqtë e mirë të Shqipërisë, por e di edhe për popullin shqiptar, arritjet e jashtëzakonshme të të cilit e bënë këtë të mundur”- tha diplomati amerikan. Vizita ime këtu sot sigurisht ndodh në një kohë më sfiduese dhe dëshiroj të filloj me shprehjen e trishtimit të madh për humbjen e katër jetëve më 21 janar dhe të ngushëllimeve tona për familjet. Është me rëndësi për të gjitha palët, jo vetëm familjet, por të gjithë popullin shqiptar që të ketë një hetim gjithëpërfshirës e të pavarur i cili do të përcaktojë faktet si dhe përgjegjësitë përkatëse për ngjarjet. Kushtetuta juaj garanton një proces të pavarur hetimor nëpërmjet Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme dhe ne mendojmë se është shumë e rëndësishme që pavarësia e këtij hetimi të mbrohet. Vizita ime këtu ndodh gjithashtu vetëm dy javë përpara një ngjarjeje tjetër shumë të rëndësishme, e cila shënon 20-vjetorin e tranzicionit tuaj dhe fillimit si një shoqëri demokratike. Dhe përpara kësaj vjen edhe përvjetori i njëzetë i partneritetit të fortë midis SHBA dhe Shqipërisë demokratike. Sundimi i ligjit dhe procesi demokratik, kushtetuta që keni pasur aq privilegj të ndërtoni gjatë 20 viteve të fundit, është një dhuratë e çmuar që unë e di që populli shqiptar e vlerëson pa masë. Është me rëndësi kritike në këtë kohë që ju të ndërmerrni hapat e nevojshme për ta ruajtur dhe mbrojtur kushtetutën, për të mbështetur procesin demokratik dhe zgjedhjet demokratike që i dallojnë demokracitë nga forma të tjera të qeverisjes. Presim me kënaqësi zgjedhjet tuaja vendore në maj dhe zhvillimin e vazhduar të proceseve tuaja demokratike. Ka rëndësi të posaçme që zyrtarët e qeverisë dhe udhëheqësit partiakë të përqendrohen mbi punën pozitive përpara për të ndërtuar një të ardhme për popullin shqiptar. Pa diskutim, demokracia ka të bëjë me debatin energjik, por është dialogu i qytetëruar që i shërben interesave afatgjata të popullit. Dhe, për të gjithë ne në Shtetet e Bashkuara, që kujdesemi shumë për atë që ndodh këtu, urojmë ta shohim procesin të ecë përpara në një mënyrë të tillë që ndërton mbi përvojën pozitive të së kaluarës tuaj dhe ofron shpresa edhe më të mëdha për të ardhmen. Dua ta shfrytëzoj këtë rast edhe për të shprehur mirënjohjen për angazhimin energjik të Shqipërisë në NATO dhe mbështetjen e saj për përpjekjet e përbashkëta në Afganistan si dhe për përpjekjet e përbashkëta për të ndërtuar paqen dhe sigurinë, sidomos në Ballkanin Perëndimor, për të cilin të gjithë ne kemi shumë interes dhe shqetësim. Dëshiroj të falënderoj të gjithë personalitetet me të cilët u takova që më kushtuan kohë dhe shkëmbyen me mua pikëpamjet në një mënyrë shumë të çiltër dhe të hapur, si dhe vlerësoj mundësinë për të ndarë me ta pikëpamjet tona mbi mënyrën e ecjes përpara për të kapërcyer vështirësitë e tanishme dhe për të ndërtuar një të ardhme më të ndritshme dhe më të begatë”. 

Pyetje: Ju vutë në duke nevojën e hetimeve të pavarura nga zyra e Prokurores së Përgjithshme. Deri tani ka pasur vetëm oficerë të Gardës së Republikës që janë arrestuar dhe nuk ka hetime mbi organizatorët e demonstratës ndërsa disa nga protestuesit janë lënë të lirë. Nuk është ky një hetim i njëanshëm? 
ZV/S Stajnberg: Siç besoj se e dini, unë pata mundësinë të takohem me Prokuroren e Përgjithshme këtë mëngjes dhe ajo theksoi angazhimin e saj për një hetim gjithëpërfshirës që shqyrton të gjitha rrethanat. Mendoj se është e rëndësishme të pranohet që ky proces është ende në zhvillim dhe do të ishte e parakohshme të bëhen gjykime  se si do të vazhdojë për sa kohë ai (hetimi) vazhdon. Nga ana jonë, SHBA janë të angazhuara të sigurojnë mbështetjen e duhur teknike për të ndihmuar në këtë në çdo mënyrë të dobishme. Dhe, siç kam thënë, e vlerësoj angazhimin e marrë nga Prokurorja e Përgjithshme për të  garantuar që hetimi të jetë sa më gjithëpërfshirës ashtu si dhe i pavarur.

Pyetje: Mund të na paraqisni pikëpamjet tuaja, pikëpamjet të cilat ju ia paraqitët personaliteteve dhe autoriteteve qe ju takuat, si zgjidhje për situatën aktuale politike? 
ZV/S Stainberg: Mendoj se rruga përpara është diçka që duhet të vendoset nga vetë populli dhe udhëheqësit të Shqipërisë. Por, ndërsa ata marrin këto vendime, ne besojmë se ata duhet të udhëhiqen nga disa parime themelore që janë të vërteta për të gjitha demokracitë. Ato parime janë sigurisht, respekti për kushtetutën dhe shtetin e së drejtës, zgjedhje të hapura dhe transparente që i lejojnë qytetarët të shprehin dëshirën e tyre përsa i përket zgjedhjeve para tyre, një angazhim për  dialog të qytetëruar që pranon që edhe pse ka ndryshime në mendime, ato janë të gjitha në shërbimin të interesit afatgjatë të popullit, dhe një angazhim të fortë për t’u siguruar që ka ndershmëri në të gjitha proceset, përfshirë adresimin e sfidave shumë të rënda dhe shumë të rëndësishme të korrupsionit me të cilat përballen shumë demokraci të reja… Një angazhim për t’u marrë me sfidat e korrupsionit dhe integritetit të qeverisë që është një problem i zakonshëm në të gjitha demokracitë në zhvillim. Unë mendoj se brenda kuadrit, udhëheqësit dhe qytetarët e Shqipërisë mund të bëjnë zgjedhjet e tyre që do të ndërtojnë një të ardhme më të fortë dhe do të mbështesin institucionet për të cilat ju keni nevojë për të ardhmen. 

Pyetje: Persona nga Partia Socialiste kanë deklaruar se  ata do të vazhdojnë të qëndrojnë në bulevard, ndërkohë që bëjnë krahasime më Tunizinë, Egjiptin, dhe…Sa ndihmon kjo zgjedhje e opozitës në zgjidhjen e situatës dhe a mundemi, a mund ju të bëni krahasime midis situatës në Shqipëri dhe këtyre vendeve. 
ZV/S Stainberg: Unë mendoj se nuk ka krahasime të rëndësishme ndërmjet situatës në Shqipëri dhe këtyre vendeve, me Shqipërinë. Këtu ju keni një demokraci. Është një demokraci që është gjithë kohën në zhvillim e sipër, siç thotë gjithmonë edhe Presidenti Obama, që demokracia amerikane është gjithmonë në zhvillim. Por ju e keni një kushtetutë, një shtet të së drejtës, një proces elektoral, të përcaktuara në mënyrë demokratike, që mund t’i lejojnë  qytetarët të përcaktojnë zgjedhjen e tyre të qeverisjes dhe zgjedhjen e tyre të ligjeve. Sigurisht, mundësia për tubim paqësor dhe diskutime publike është pjesë e demokracisë dhe sigurisht që ne e mbështesim të drejtën e qytetarëve për të pasur tubime publike  dhe shprehje pikëpamjesh, por duke marrë parasysh mundësitë demokratike, nuk ka faktikisht arsye apo justifikim për zgjedhjen e aktiviteteve jashtë kushtetutës për të arritur demokracinë. Dhe kjo është pse ne ua kemi theksuar të gjithë udhëheqësve dhe partive këtu rëndësinë e përdorimit të mjeteve kushtetuese dhe mjeteve që vë në dispozicion kushtetuta për të lejuar pikëpamjet e njerëzve të dëgjohen dhe të respektohen. 

Pyetje: Z. Zëvendës Sekretar, çfarë keni kërkuar specifikisht nga Z. Rama dhe Z. Berisha? A morët ndonjë angazhim përfundimtar dhe të fortë nga palët që ata do të marrin pjesë në zgjedhje? 
ZV/S Stainberg: Besoj se e dëgjuat, se çfarë kërkova nga udhëheqësit; kërkova të njëjtën gjë nga të gjithë udhëheqësit: respekt për kushtetutën; respekt për institucionet e pavarura që ekzistojnë në bazë të kushtetutës tuaj; respekt për proceset zgjedhore që janë përcaktuar nga kushtetuta; pjesëmarrje në proceset zgjedhore, dhe, njësoj e rëndësishme për këto dispozita ligjore, një debat të qytetëruar mbi të ardhmen e vendit. Mendoj se këto gjëra janë gjëra që nuk i kërkon vetëm SHBA, por i kërkojnë qytetarët e Shqipërisë.  Dhe mendoj se shumë më e rëndësishme sesa ajo që më thanë mua, është ajo që ata do të bëjnë në ditët dhe javët në vazhdim.  E vlerësoj tonin pozitiv dhe frymën pozitive që të gjithë udhëheqësit që takova sot shprehën gjatë bisedave tona dhe kam shpresë se do të shohim përparim ndërsa ecim përpara. 
Faleminderit të gjithëve që ishit këtu sot.


SHBA: Dialog politik dhe angazhim të forcave politike për zgjedhjet e 8 majit

Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës ri-apelojnë për vendosjen e dialogut politik në vend. Duke kërkuar kështu në mënyrë ultimative ndërprerjen e politikës së rrugës, dhënien fund të linjës së shantazhimit, dhunës dhe bojkotit të institucioneve, të kuadrohet dialogu institucional. Këto kanë qenë detyrat e diplomatit të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, Xhejms B. Shtajnberg, në të gjitha takimet që ia ka zhvilluar gjatë ditës së djeshme si me kryeministrin e vendit, presidentin dhe kreun e opozitës. Rëndësia e vendosjes sa më të shpejtë të dialogut të frytshëm mes forcave politike dhe përgatitjen sa më të mirë e në kohë për zgjedhjet vendore, që do të zhvillohen në 8 maj të këtij viti ka qenë në fokus të takimit të mbajtur mes Presidentit Topi dhe Zëvendëssekretarit Amerikan të Shtetit, Shtajnberg, i shoqëruar nga Zëvendës/ndihmës Sekretarin për Evropën dhe për Azinë, Tomas Kantrimen. Në takim ishte i pranishëm edhe Ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë, Aleksandër Arvizu. Shtajnberg nënvizoi qëndrimin e Shteteve të Bashkuara përsa i përket domosdoshmërisë për të rivendosur dialogun politik institucional dhe për shëndoshjen e demokracisë funksionale shqiptare si dhe të respektimit të institucioneve të pavarura të një vendi, që luan një rol të rëndësishëm në qëndrueshmërinë dhe paqen e rajonit ballkanik. Uashingtoni i ka dhënë një leksion të merituar opozitës shqiptare, liderit të saj Edi Rama dhe të gjithë ndjekësve të tij, të kapur pas politikës së destruktivitetit. Mesazhi i diplomatit amerikan qa qenë për atë të cilët në 21 janar organizuan puçin e shtetit, me qëllim rrëzimin e qeverisë dhe instalimin e diktaturës së korrupsionit të 20%-shave të Bashkisë së Tiranës. Mesazhi i diplomatit amerikan ka qenë për ata të cilët quajtën demonstratën e dhunshme të 21 janarit si ngjarje bulevardi; ishte për ata të cilët nuk arrestuan dhunuesit e Këshillit të Ministrave, por vunw nw pranga mbrojtësit e ligjit dhe të institucioneve. SHBA ka unifikuar mw shumw se kurrë qëndrimin zyrtar se njw qeveri legjitime s’mund tw vihet nw dyshim asnjwherw.
...

----------


## PLAKU

SHBA: Kushtetuta dhe ligji, kufiri që politika shqiptare s’duhet ta shkelë
26-02-2011 04:23 / Gazeta 55



http://www.gazeta55.al/fotolajm/10874berg.jpg

Rraptioloid, keqe je kercenua Bekimes dhe Bekimeve tjera qe duan ta shijojen LIRIN.
Je shprehe se nese te ipet rasti, ke me u be me kanibal se perpleka!
Nese vertete edy me shok vazhedon ti bllokon udhet e Tiranes,e tju versulen femive, vajzave, si qe pam perplekat dhe si te lexojem ty ketu ne forum,Nese Shteti Shqyptar nuk ashete ne gjendje ti mberon qytetaret e vete nga egersinat kanibaliste te llojit ed-ngjelo-ruco-gjinusho vdekje bjellesave; prinedeve shqyptar sju mbetet tjeter, perpos te marrin fatin e jetes femive ne duaret e veta.

----------


## PLAKU

Steinberg: Beni zgjedhje, jo akte antikushtetuese

http://www.kohajone.com/zfoto/201102...1_artikull.jpg

Rozeta Rapushi
Respekt per Kushtetuten dhe proceset zgjedhore qe caktohen ne te. Kete mesazh te qarte u dha dje lidereve politike ne Shqiperi, Zevendessekretari Amerikan i Shtetit, James B. Steinberg ne lidhje me situaten politike ne vendin tone. Ne deklaraten e bere pas takimeve me lideret e dy partive te medha politike, Sali Berisha dhe Edi Rama, Steinberg, tha se iu kerkoi respekt ndaj Kushtetutes. "Une kerkova te njejten gje nga te gjithe udheheqesit, respekt per Kushtetuten, respekt per institucionet e pavarura qe ekzistojne ne baze te Kushtetutes tuaj, respekt per proceset zgjedhore qe jane percaktuar nga Kushtetuta, pjesemarrje ne proceset zgjedhore, dhe, njesoj e rendesishme per keto dispozita ligjore, nje debat te qyteteruar mbi te ardhmen e vendit", beri te qarte i derguari i Uashingtonit ne vendin tone. Sipas tij, keto gjera nuk i kerkon vetem SHBA, por ne radhe te pare shqiptaret. Ne kete aspekt, Steinberg tha se vlereson tonin pozitiv dhe frymen pozitive qe te gjithe udheheqesit qe takova dje shprehen gjate bisedave dhe se ka shprese se do te shohim perparim ndersa ecim perpara. Nga ana tjeter, numri dy i diplomacise amerikane beri te qarte se SHBA pret qe Shqiperia te zhvilloje zgjedhjet vendore, sic jane dekretuar ne 8 maj dhe madje te rrise procesin demokratik. Duke kundershtuar ne menyre kategorike, krahasim me vende si Tunizia apo Egjipti, ai tha se Shqiperia eshte nje vend anetar i NATO-s dhe me nje demokraci dhe institucione qe funksionojne. "Une mendoj se nuk ka krahasime te rendesishme ndermjet situates ne Shqiperi dhe ketyre vendeve, me Shqiperine. Pra nuk ka krahasime mes Shqiperise dhe vendeve ne Azi. Ketu ju keni nje demokraci. Eshte nje demokraci qe eshte gjithe kohen ne zhvillim e siper, sic thote gjithmone edhe Presidenti Obama, qe demokracia amerikane eshte gjithmone ne zhvillim. Por ju e keni nje Kushtetute, nje shtet te se drejtes, nje proces elektoral, te percaktuar ne menyre demokratike, qe mund t'i lejoje qytetaret te percaktojne zgjedhjen e tyre te qeverisjes dhe zgjedhjen e tyre te ligjeve", theksoi Steinberg. Ai u shpreh gjithashtu se mundesia per tubim paqesor dhe diskutime publike eshte pjese e demokracise dhe sigurisht qe SHBA mbeshtet te drejten e qytetareve per te pasur tubime publike dhe shprehje pikepamjesh, por duke marre parasysh mundesite demokratike, nuk ka faktikisht arsye apo justifikim per zgjedhjen e aktiviteteve jashte kushtetutes per te arritur demokracine. "Ju e keni arritur demokracine dhe nuk eshte e nevojshme te perdoren mjete jokushtetuese per te arritur ate qe duhet. Per kete iu bejme thirrje partive politike qe te mbeshteten ne mjete kushtetuese ne dispozicion per t'i lejuar te degjohen pikepamjet qe shtrohen. E rendesishme eshte qe ju te mbeshteteni tek keto institucione kushtetuese. Rruga se cdo behet me tej duhet vendosur nga shqiptaret dhe duhet te udhehiqet nga parime kushtetuese sic eshte respekti per Kushtetuten dhe zgjedhje te hapura. Dhe kjo eshte pse ne ua kemi theksuar te gjithe udheheqesve dhe partive ketu rendesine e perdorimit te mjeteve kushtetuese dhe mjeteve qe ve ne dispozicion Kushtetuta per te lejuar pikepamjet e njerezve te degjohen dhe te respektohen",-theksoi ai. Zyrtari i SHBA parimet si, respekti per Kushtetuten dhe shtetin e se drejtes, zgjedhje te hapura dhe transparente qe i lejojne qytetaret te shprehin deshiren e tyre per sa i perket zgjedhjeve para tyre, nje angazhim per dialog te qyteteruar qe pranon qe edhe pse ka ndryshime ne mendime, ato jane te gjitha ne sherbimin te interesit afatgjate te popullit, dhe nje angazhim te forte per t'u siguruar qe ka ndershmeri ne te gjitha proceset, perfshire adresimin e sfidave shume te renda dhe shume te rendesishme te korrupsionit me te cilat perballen shume demokraci te reja. "Nje angazhim per t'u marre me sfidat e korrupsionit dhe integritetit te qeverise qe eshte nje problem i zakonshem ne te gjitha demokracite ne zhvillim. Une mendoj se brenda kuadrit, udheheqesit dhe qytetaret e Shqiperise mund te bejne zgjedhjet e tyre qe do te ndertojne nje te ardhme me te forte dhe do te mbeshtesin institucionet per te cilat ju keni nevoje per te ardhmen", theksoi ai. Apeli "Sundimi i ligjit dhe procesi demokratik, Kushtetuta qe keni pasur aq privilegj te ndertoni gjate 20 viteve te fundit, eshte nje dhurate e cmuar se une e di qe populli shqiptar e vlereson pa mase. Eshte me rendesi kritike ne kete kohe, qe ju te ndermerrni hapat e nevojshme per ta ruajtur dhe mbrojtur kushtetuten, per te mbeshtetur procesin demokratik dhe zgjedhjet demokratike qe i dallojne demokracite nga forma te tjera te qeverisjes", apeloi dje zyrtari amerikan. SHBA: Shqiperia, demokraci "Une mendoj se nuk ka krahasime te rendesishme ndermjet situates ne Shqiperi dhe ketyre vendeve. Ketu ju keni nje demokraci. Eshte nje demokraci qe eshte gjithe kohen ne zhvillim e siper, sic thote gjithmone edhe Presidenti Obama, qe demokracia amerikane eshte gjithmone ne zhvillim. Por ju e keni nje Kushtetute, nje shtet te se drejtes, nje proces elektoral, te percaktuara ne menyre demokratike, qe mund t'i lejojne qytetaret te percaktojne zgjedhjen e tyre te qeverisjes dhe zgjedhjen e tyre te ligjeve. Sigurisht, mundesia per tubim paqesor dhe diskutime publike, eshte pjese e demokracise dhe sigurisht qe ne e mbeshtesim te drejten e qytetareve per te pasur tubime publike dhe shprehje pikepamjesh, por duke marre parasysh mundesite demokratike, nuk ka faktikisht arsye apo justifikim per zgjedhjen e aktiviteteteve jashte kushtetutes per te arritur demokracine",-tha Steinberg.

----------

